
SQL Operations Studio - taspeotis
https://github.com/Microsoft/sqlopsstudio
======
chuckdries
Bits and pieces of the UI look like Visual Studio Code. If they took them from
VScode, that's actually great, why reinvent the wheel when you can take
advantage of the open source community you're a part of?

EDIT: Lol I just noticed this is also microsoft

